# No color buttons on Tivo 4k remote



## Furmaniac (Apr 3, 2018)

When I visit Prime on the TiVo 4K many screens inform you to press one of the colored buttons. Blue, Yellow. Green or Red. These are used to add or remove from watchlists, see options, backspace or space on the input screen, etc. But there are no color buttons on the remote! There are color buttons on the regular TiVo DVR remote.

Is this a major goof by TiVo?


----------



## 241705 (Mar 9, 2010)

I don't think I used those buttons with Prime when I had a TiVo DVR, so I don't miss them on the TS4K remote. Haven't heard this brought up before, but interested to see what others think.


----------



## Pokemon_Dad (Jan 19, 2008)

So the TS4K includes the Prime app intended for TiVo DVR boxes, with no changes? That would be very sad. Are you sure you've got the right app there? I don't own a TS4K and this would be yet another reason why.


----------



## mdavej (Aug 13, 2015)

That's very strange. The TS4K should run the Android TV version of the Prime Video app which has no references to colored buttons at all. Did you sideload some other version rather than install from the Google Play Store?


----------



## Alex_7 (Jun 24, 2020)

I also noticed this since day one, not sure why its showing those colors as options


----------



## 241705 (Mar 9, 2010)

Don't some AndroidTV remotes have those colored buttons? That would explain it 

Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## dbpaddler (Sep 25, 2004)

Or maybe it's a flag in the android app that recognizes the device as a Tivo branded unit, so it gives options available to tivo dvr's. 

Sent from my SM-N981U using Tapatalk


----------

